# Wishlist option: "do not record Thumbs Down shows"



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

This would seem to be an easy one to understand and implement.

If I make, say, a Category-Only wishlist (which is great for discovering new shows as they come out in a certain genre), but there are shows in that category I already know I don't like (and have "told" TiVo so with 1-3 Thumbs Down), I should be able to tell TiVo to ignore them.

In my case, I have a Category-Only wishlist for Documentary/Crime. There are several such shows on that I don't like, and when I have keep-at-most 5, sometimes I end up with 5 of those, like a "Psychic Detectives" marathon. TiVo already "knows" I have given "Psychic Detectives" a Thumbs-Down, so I think it reasonable, especially with Category-Only wishlists where there are potentially a LOT of shows to meet the criteria, that I could have TiVo ignore such shows in its reaping.

Slightly more flexible (but more advanced, harder to program, and perhaps harder for Great Aunt Gertrude to understand) would be something like "Only record shows of {thumbsdown/up symbol that's changeable} rating or better." I could see Wishlists where one just wants the best of the best, but otherwise, 90% of my use for this would be handled by my suggestion.


----------



## jennjmv (Mar 8, 2007)

I am running into the same issue. I was surprised it would record something it knew I did not like that fell under my wishlist.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jennjmv said:


> I am running into the same issue. I was surprised it would record something it knew I did not like that fell under my wishlist.


There are occasions when it could be useful -- for instance, when your favorite singer is a guest on your least favorite talk show.


----------

